
Why testing is hard - janoszen
https://pasztor.at/blog/why-testing-is-hard
======
triska
Nice writeup! I especially liked the subsection "Getting rid of global state".

Personally, I regard a programming language's ability to conveniently express
sets of test cases an important indicator of its usefulness. Also for this
reason, I find features such as Haskell's list comprehension and Prolog's
built-in backtracking very attractive. Haskell also provides the QuickCheck
framework for automated random testing. However, at least in my experience,
systematic exhaustive testing is preferable, and provides stronger guarantees.

------
some_account
Nice writeup!

